# Father of US Navy SEAL killed in Yemen raid demands probe, slams Trump



## charley (Feb 27, 2017)

Now Playing                            Father of slain US Navy SEAL calling for full investigation




     			 		                                                                                                          The father of a U.S. Navy SEAL killed during an  anti-terrorism raid in Yemen demanded an investigation into its planning  and slammed President Trump for the timing of the operation.
                                                                Bill Owens said in an interview with the Miami Herald  on Sunday that he refused to meet with Trump when he visited the Dover  Air Force Base to receive the casket carrying his son, Chief Special  Warfare Officer William ?Ryan? Owens.
                                                                ?The government owes my son an investigation,? Owens, a retired Fort Lauderdale police detective and veteran, told the Herald.
                                                                The younger Owens, a 36-year-old married father of  three, was the only U.S. victim in the Jan. 27 raid on a suspected Al  Qaeda compound. At least 16 civilians and 14 militants were killed in  the operation, which the Pentagon said was aimed at capturing  information on potential Al Qaeda attacks against the U.S. and its  allies.
*YEMEN SEEKS ?REASSESSMENT? OF DEADILY US RAID*
                                                                The elder Owens told the newspaper he refused to meet with the president because the family had requested a private ceremony.
                                                                "I'm sorry, I don't want to see him," Owens recalled  telling the chaplain who informed him that Trump was on his way from  Washington. "I told them I don't want to meet the president."




 			             			                In this February 2017 photo, William Owens holds a  photo of his youngest son Navy SEAL William "Ryan" Owens in Lauderdale  by the Sea, Fla. 			                     			                        (Emily Michot/Miami Herald via AP) 			                     			                


                 		         	                                               He said he was also troubled by the attack Trump  leveled at Khizr and Ghazala Kahn, an American Muslim family whose Army  officer son died in Iraq in 2004. The couple had criticized him at the  Democratic National Convention last summer. He also questioned why the  president approved the raid a week after taking office.
                                                                "I told them I didn't want to make a scene about it,  but my conscience wouldn't let me talk to him," Owens told the Herald.  "Why at this time did there have to be this stupid mission when it  wasn't even barely a week into his administration? Why? For two years  prior, there were no boots on the ground in Yemen ? everything was  missiles and drones ? because there was not a target worth one American  life. Now, all of a sudden we had to make this grand display?"
*TRUMP HITS MCCAIN FOR CRITICISM OF YEMEN RAID*
                                                                White House spokeswoman Sarah Huckabee Sanders told  ABC?s ?The Week? on Sunday that she believes the president would support  an investigation, but defended the raid.
                                                                ?I can't imagine what this father is going through,"  she said. "His son is a true American hero, and we should forever be in  his son's debt."
                                                                The White House says the raid was planned during the  Obama administration, but the former president's aides have said he  hadn't given the go-ahead because it would have been an escalation of  U.S. involvement in the war-torn and destitute Arab country.
                                                                "The mission has a lot of different critics, but it  did yield a substantial amount of very important intel and resources  that helped save American lives and other lives," Sanders said. [It later proved out that all the' very important intel and resources  that helped save American lives' had been available on-line for the last ten years.]


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 27, 2017)

So now the president is to blame when an operation goes bad?  Not every operation goes to plan, no matter how much it's rehearsed and planned for.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 27, 2017)

father needs to check himself, his son chose to be a seal and has killed people and knew it was possible to be killed himself. he chose this path


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> So now the president is to blame when an operation goes bad?  Not every operation goes to plan, no matter how much it's rehearsed and planned for.



.... the father felt that it was a zero mission, the info they got was on the internet ten years ago,, Owens told the Herald.  "Why at this time did there have to be  this stupid mission when it  wasn't even barely a week into his  administration? Why? For two years  prior, there were no boots on the  ground in Yemen ? everything was  missiles and drones ? because there  was not a target worth one American  life. Now, all of a sudden we had  to make this grand display?"

"The mission has a lot of different critics, but it  did yield a  substantial amount of very important intel and resources  that helped  save American lives and other lives," Sanders said. [It later proved out  that all the' very important intel and resources  that helped save  American lives' had been available on-line for the last ten years.]

..Obama said no to the mission, trump wanted a feather in his cap ....


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> father needs to check himself, his son chose to be a seal and has killed people and knew it was possible to be killed himself. he chose this path



...I wouldn't be so quick being rude to a loyal father who gave & lost his son on a poorly planned mission...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> father needs to check himself, his son chose to be a seal and has killed people and knew it was possible to be killed himself. he chose this path



If I remember correctly dad is also. Vet..

The Intel came under Obama reign....idk why Trump ran with it (I do-he wanted an easy win for ratings) 
The old Intel is absolutely shameless tho...and yeah
.the commander in chief is supposed to green light these things...you know due in part to numerous Intel meetings


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ...I wouldn't be so quick being rude to a loyal father who gave & lost his son on a poorly planned mission...


I would never tell the father that, I would only say that sucks man sorry for your loss, but in reality his son kills people for a living thats the life he chose. If you died from eating wawa tasteycakes and overdosed on weed and asian pussy would you expect us to blame wawa



SheriV said:


> If I remember correctly dad is also. Vet..
> 
> The Intel came under Obama reign....idk why Trump ran with it (I do-he wanted an easy win for ratings)
> The old Intel is absolutely shameless tho...and yeah
> .the commander in chief is supposed to green light these things...you know due in part to numerous Intel meetings


they also werent 100% sure osama bin laden intel was good, at least it wasnt another drone strike on a hospital


----------



## G3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Charley, I love you man, but his Dad is off his rocker. I'm a SeAL junkie and know a few. Does ANYONE really believe we haven't been on the ground in Yemen for 10 years? I won't even get into anything else out of respect for his son


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 1, 2017)

Omg


----------



## BadGas (Mar 4, 2017)

Agree 100%.. When we join the armed forces, we all come to terms with the prospect of dying. It sucks. His son made these choices. No one put a shotgun to his head and forced him to serve. And this is by no means a "Pat Tillman" scenario, otherwise I'd say we should all be outraged.. 

No only did he serve, but decided to join an elite fighting unit and become a Seal. Obviously, this was a person of sound mind.



heckler7 said:


> father needs to check himself, his son chose to be a seal and has killed people and knew it was possible to be killed himself. he chose this path


----------



## BadGas (Mar 4, 2017)

You don't know this. 



charley said:


> .a poorly planned mission...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2017)

10 year old intel isn't a poorly planed mission? really?



but hey- 2 minutes of applause, that's gotta be some kinda record

good for ratings


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2017)

BadGas said:


> You don't know this.



...hey bro, I'm only telling you what 'FOX NEWS' reported.... since then , they are saying that they found some good intel, it seemed kinda weird because it was a week after they said the intel was 10 years old, & could be found on the internet... lies = truth  truth = lies... welcome to trumpville...


----------



## BadGas (Mar 5, 2017)

I definitely support Trump, but admit, my head is spinning with all the shit getting tossed around. It's getting harder to separate from truth from bullshit, no matter the news network..

Frankly, I can't stand any of them. Other than Hannity, very occassionally, I dont watch Fox news either..or CNN MSNBC. Fox wasn't exactly the Trump friendly channel one would think they would have been during the campaign. I won't reward them with my viewership either.. 

Regardless of the news story tho.. I (USMC Veteran) still wouldn't want my pops (who's also a Vietnam War Veteran)...standing up for my death by calling out a sitting president. This is just my own personal opinion. 

Again, in the case where the Bush Administration lied from the start about the Tillman death, then yeah, make all the fucking noise you can... And more



charley said:


> ...hey bro, I'm only telling you what 'FOX NEWS' reported.... since then , they are saying that they found some good intel, it seemed kinda weird because it was a week after they said the intel was 10 years old, & could be found on the internet... lies = truth  truth = lies... welcome to trumpville...


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2017)

.. Thanks BadGas...  I do respect your opinion, & thanks for your service ..       ..


----------



## BadGas (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey man..thank you my brother. 



charley said:


> .. Thanks BadGas...  I do respect your opinion, & thanks for your service ..       ..


----------

